# Recipe : CREAM CHEESE CHICKEN ENCHILADAS



## jackbaur24 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Recipe : CREAM CHEESE CHICKEN ENCHILADAS *



* Ingredients of CREAM CHEESE CHICKEN ENCHILADAS :*
5 oz. reduced fat cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup light sour cream (or plain Greek yogurt)
10 oz. can of enchilada sauce
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese, divided
1 cup shredded monterey jack cheese, divided
2 cups cooked shredded chicken
1 cup frozen corn kernels, thawed (canned corn works, but drain it first)
4 oz. can diced green chiles
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/4 tsp cumin
Salt and pepper
4 scallions, thinly sliced
8 (8-inch) whole wheat tortillas

*Directions of CREAM CHEESE CHICKEN ENCHILADAS :*
Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Spray a 9×13 dish with cooking spray.
In a large bowl, cream together the cream cheese, sour cream, and 1/2 of the enchilada sauce. Stir in 1/2 cup of each type of cheese.
In a second bowl toss together the chicken, corn, cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper, green chiles, and half of the scallions. Add the chicken mixture to the cheese mixture and combine well.
Spread about half of the remaining enchilada sauce (1/4 of the can) in the bottom of the baking dish.
Spoon the filling into each tortilla, roll the tortilla up, and place in the baking dish with the seam down. Pour the remaining enchilada sauce over the top of the filled tortillas and sprinkle with the remaining cheese. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until hot and bubbly. Sprinkle with the remaining scallions and serve.
*
Source of This Recipe : http://bestfood05.blogspot.com/2013/10/recipe-cream-cheese-chicken-enchiladas.html*


----------

